# Mercury 2 Stroke Swivel Head Replacement



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

Anyone ever swapped a swivel head on a 25hp Mercury 2t? I broke mine today. It would be at least 5 hours labor at the shop. Not wanting to spend that money. Im sure I can handle it, just seeing if anyone has any pointers.


----------



## Adam w (Aug 11, 2017)

Never done it but look on boats.net 
You can view diagrams of all the parts involved there.


----------

